# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - TUESDAY 06th July



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Tuesday 06th July, 7:30 PM*

*** Please note that this is on TUESDAY instead of the usual Wednesday ***

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
TT_Tesh (poss)
Bucks85th
slineTT & Miss slineTT
B16TTC
TT02OOT
Korry
blunkybill & Mrs blunkybill
Super Josh (poss)
thebears & Mrs bears
KevtoTTy
was (poss)
R6B TT (poss) and Mrs R6B TT (poss)
badyaker
ianttr & Mrs ianttr


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mr & Mrs NaughTTy please 

And I promise to bring the Viro-sol!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I knew you'd be along!! :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Stick me down Penny.

Provisionally for now as unsure what work requirements are that day!

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

et moi!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Both added!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Both of us please..... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes.
Mervyn


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello !

Count me in please.


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey

Count us in.

Thanks


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, not going to be able to make this one. Have fun! 

Ldn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Merv, Paul, Letisia & Paul - all added! 

Mark - sorry you can't make it.  See you next time!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Penny

Can you put me down as a provisional, please? Myself and Mrs SJ are trying to book a last minute Holiday in the sun. So depending upon our departure date I'm not sure whether I'll be able to make the meet.

I'll update this thread when I've booked the Holiday 

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

How can a holiday be more important that a TT meet...?? You've got to get your priorities sorted out!!

That said, if you do find a holiday, have a great time!! :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello Penny, put me and the misses down for this one, I'm going to make a special trip for this one, I'm currently in Hong Kong but will see you and Dave on the 6th. Make sure there is plenty of shiny modified metal for me to have a spin in, not sat in an Audi for two years!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic!! Can't wait to see you both again... 

I'm sure they'll be plenty of shiny cars for you!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Hello Penny, put me and the misses down for this one, I'm going to make a special trip for this one, I'm currently in Hong Kong but will see you and Dave on the 6th. Make sure there is plenty of shiny modified metal for me to have a spin in, not sat in an Audi for two years!!


Wooohooooooooo [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

phodge said:


> How can a holiday be more important that a TT meet...?? You've got to get your priorities sorted out!!
> 
> That said, if you do find a holiday, have a great time!! :lol:


Hi Penny

Booked the Holiday at the weekend and we're going away from the 4th - 11th  So I'll have to miss this meet.

But I'll be up for the next one 

Hopefully Paul can hold onto my Virisol for another month?

Have a great meet. Looks like the weather is going to fantasic for you too 

Josh


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry you can't make it Josh - no problem hanging on to the Viro-sol for you


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry you can't make it Josh - no problem hanging on to the Viro-sol for you


Cheers Paul. I WILL get to pick it up one day 

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Have a great holiday Josh - and see you next time!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Super Josh said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you can't make it Josh - no problem hanging on to the Viro-sol for you
> ...


Can always take it to Duxford if you're coming


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Penny,

I've now heard back from Kev, Was and Tej....

Mr Totts said he is going to try and make it - he might try and steal his wife's new Leon! 

Was is in Japan and due back this weekend so will do his best to come. 

Tej, unfortunately, is in Bournemouth so can't make it 

Might be worth a quick nudge in Kev's direction from you to remind him.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Coolio! Thanks Paul!

I'll add Kev & Was to the list.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> Coolio! Thanks Paul!
> 
> I'll add Kev & Was to the list.


Move my status from 'poss' to 'prob' please Penny 

(As long as I can have a long overdue cuddle :roll: )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Of course you can have a cuddle!! :lol: Be good to see you again...

Are bringing Wendy too..??

:-*


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Coolio! Thanks Paul!
> ...


Do i get a cuddle too Kev, remember the good times :lol:

Will be good to see you, Was & Tej Bounemouth is not far!

Anyone passing North Leigh, need a lift?????


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


For old times sake, I may be able to pick you up as I will be coming back from Bristol - anyone else able to drop this reprobate home???


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Penny, Im working in Portsmouth on tuesday but will try to get back, put me and Mrs down as I know she'd like to see the Bears again and catch up


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Be great if you can make it Rob!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone passing North Leigh, need a lift?????
> ...


Erm... Are you going to squeeze the two of them in the TT Kev or did you manage to steal the Leon?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


TT is still at APS


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> TT is still at APS


Oh yeah - I heard you were having problems with it again!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TT is still at APS
> ...


Nothing new...and all part of my devious plan :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Oh go on then

It is my birthday after all


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Woohoo! Happy birthday for tomorrow! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hello penny. can you put us 2 down please. see you tomorrow. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

phodge said:


> Woohoo! Happy birthday for tomorrow! [smiley=cheers.gif]


Well, just the one

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks Kev but ,managed to borrow the brother-in-laws 911-Turbo for the night!

As they say in New Zealand, Tui - Yeah Right

Will be hiding in the corner of the car park!


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

i drove pass you guys last month  Did not know you held a meet their once a month as i always drive past the three horseshoes very Wesnesday and had not seen you meeting up before :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a great night - so good to see Dale & Jacs again and to catch up with Totty. Also good to see Rob and of course, everyone else who came along. 

Thanks as always for organising Penny - fantastic evening 

Also, thanks everyone for taking the Viro-sol off my hands! I have two bottles left - earmarked for Josh and Mitesh at Duxford


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny thank you for a wonderful meet once again...... 

Lovely to see the familiar TTiers and the New Zealand immigrants coming back to the family....... 

Thank you Paul for Virosol, it managed to survive the tumbling in the boot on the way back...... :roll:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Great evening as usual, thanks Penny !

Thanks Paul for the virosol, the box was definitely a good idea, it did not move around too much on the way back and as you said the car is now smelling of oranges !!!! :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

My apologies, I have impending family problems and therefore could neither get onto the forum let alone post me not coming.

See you next time
:-|


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks to everyone, had a great night and good to be back in the UK as well.

Kev the Leon is great, you know it makes sense!

Paul TT looking good but you should give it a clean next time :lol:

Penny, thanks for changing the night and missing Eastenders especially for me.

See some of you on the weekend


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words, and great to see you all again.

Dale and Jacs - so good to see you both again - you haven't changed a bit!! :lol:

Kev - good to see you too - don't leave it so long next time! 

TTKeith - You're most welcome to join us - do you want me to add you to the list and let you know when the next one is?


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

phodge said:


> Thanks for the kind words, and great to see you all again.
> 
> Dale and Jacs - so good to see you both again - you haven't changed a bit!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes thank you 

Cheers

Keith


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will do.

Was that you I saw on the dual carriageway behind the law courts at about 7:30 on Fri morning? I was in the blue roadster... :?:


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

phodge said:


> Will do.
> 
> Was that you I saw on the dual carriageway behind the law courts at about 7:30 on Fri morning? I was in the blue roadster... :?:


Yep was going to work :-|

Does your car have modded headlights :?: If so i've seen you most mornings


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, I've got the angel-eye sidelights. Think I've seen you about a few times too!


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

phodge said:


> Yep, I've got the angel-eye sidelights. Think I've seen you about a few times too!


Will look out for you in future and give you a friendly wave


----------

